# 5/16 report yorktown area



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry this is a little late b/c I was out of town for a week, fished the Yorktown area by boat from 8AM to 1PM.
There was a stiff North wind and I wouldn't have gone out at all if I had a choice (you know the saying, wind from the north...), but an old fishing buddy was in town for that day only.

Anyway I'm really glad we went out. Right off the bat we caught 2 keeper flounder, then a couple dinks. It was close enough to the rocks where I could have been fishing from shore. There seems to be a lot of construction going on in Yorktown, got a lot of angry glares and gestures from the construction workers whenever I was within a thousand feet of their floating dock. Does anyone know if they have closed the entire area to shore fishing?

Rounded it out with 8 mid-size croaker, mostly on the lumps. Threw back 3 or 4 more croakers. The croakers were tough to catch that day, really scattered, I never found a school which is rare for that area.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*kewl*

great ? but what about the Colonial Beach report ? cross the river after you put in at yorktown is a good place to drift for flounder , ''and croakers are abundant if ya stay on the side ya put in and go back up the other side of of the bridge up near that first bouy  when bank fishing IndianField,s usually a Hot Spot


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

where's colonial beach?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

north of richmond heading out 301 north twrds Md


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

On mapquest I found a "Colonial Beach" on the Potomac. If that's what youre talking about, sorry I guess I was off by a hundred miles. What's that spot like?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thinking bout giving it a try , never fished there bfore might be sumptn to it


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

on shore or from your boat


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

BOAT  I pulled it up and they have a pier there but , Ill be boating that trip


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

are you in richmond to ? It, straight out 301 North


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't get up that way much. Are you looking for Rocks?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yup Rock,s are in


----------

